#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  Optreden Madonna in Marseille afgelast na dodelijke tragedie bij optrekken podium

## Beckers Entertainment

*Dode en gewonden door instorten podium Madonna     * 

* MARSEILLE - In het Zuid-Franse Marseille is donderdag een dode gevallen toen een podium instortte dat werd opgebouwd voor een concert van Madonna. Dat meldden brandweerlieden uit de Franse stad.* 


               Volgens de Franse autoriteiten raakten bij het ongeval zeker zes andere mensen gewond, van wie twee ernstig.
Het podium was in aanbouw voor een concert dat de ster zondag zou geven in de Stade Velodrome in Marseille, dat plaats biedt aan 60.000 mensen. Het optreden is na het ongeval afgelast.

      Madonna is op dit moment in Milaan, waar ze haar nieuwste videoclip opneemt.
                                           © ANP
nu.nl/achterklap | Dode en gewonden door instorten podium Madonna

Iemand die meer weet over de toedracht?

----------


## DJ_matthias

Bij het optrekken van het podium voor het optreden van Madonna zondag in het Stade du Véldorome in Marseille is deze namiddag rond 17u15 een vreselijke tragedie gebeurd. Het dak van het podium -dat zo'n 60 ton weegt- stortte naar beneden en verpletterde een aantal arbeiders. De balans is zwaar: minstens één dode en zes zwaargewonden. Door het ongeval is het concert dat gepland was voor zondag afgelast. (kh) *Dadelijk meer!

http://hln.be/hln/nl/960/Buitenland/...n-podium.dhtml
*

----------


## Orbis

was dit een stageco productie?

----------


## Gast1401081

> was dit een stageco productie?



nee, de constucteur van Stageco heeft een No-Go gegeven voor de tekeningen.... 
De concurrent riep dat het wel kon, waarna het staal in elkaar geklapt is, en de kraan de volle mep kreeg....

----------


## Didier

*Tweede dode door ongeval opbouwen podium Madonna* 

MARSEILLE - Door een ongeval bij het opbouwen van een podium voor een concert van Madonna in Marseille is een tweede dode gevallen. Dat heeft een ziekenhuis in Frankrijk vrijdag gemeld.

De eerste dode viel donderdagmiddag. Zo'n vijftig arbeiders van verschillende nationaliteiten waren bezig met het podium.
Ongeveer twaalf van hen bevonden zich onder het bouwwerk toen dit instortte. Brandweerlieden verklaarden dat een omvallende kraan het ongeval mogelijk heeft veroorzaakt.

----------


## martin rs

Toch heel naar dat dit nog kan gebeuren... je zou zeggen grote bedrijven hebben gecertificeerde en ervaren mensen... 
Ben benieuwd op welke punten stageco heeft gezegd dat het niet kon.. wie was eigelijk de concurrent?

Wel grappig dat er op dit forum reclame gemaakt worrdt onderaan de pagina van het topic... en laat dat nu juist "uitvaart verzekeringen" zijn.

----------


## axs

> wie was eigelijk de concurrent?



Die met de geel / paarse trucks  :Wink:

----------


## LJmalcolm

> nee, de constucteur van Stageco heeft een No-Go gegeven voor de tekeningen.... 
> De concurrent riep dat het wel kon, waarna het staal in elkaar geklapt is, en de kraan de volle mep kreeg....



En hoe komt het dat jij hier zo goed van op de hoogte bent? Dat wil ik dan ook wel eens weten :Cool:

----------


## Gast1401081

> En hoe komt het dat jij hier zo goed van op de hoogte bent? Dat wil ik dan ook wel eens weten



omdat die constructeur toevallig hier vanmorgen binnenliep om wat ACAD-werk te doen.... 

Maar wie ben jij dat je dat ook wel eens weten wilt? :Mad:

----------


## LJmalcolm

> omdat die constructeur toevallig hier vanmorgen binnenliep om wat ACAD-werk te doen.... 
> 
> Maar wie ben jij dat je dat ook wel eens weten wilt?



Je hoeft je niet aangevallen te voelen hoor :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Maar gezien het feit dat iedereen hier anoniem kan antwoorden en je niet kan zien wie iemand precies is of wat deze doet kan er dus genoeg geluld worden. En gezien jij aardig vaak met info komt waar niet iedereen aan kan komen vroeg ik me dat af :Wink:

----------


## Robert H

> omdat die constructeur toevallig hier vanmorgen binnenliep om wat ACAD-werk te doen.... 
> 
> Maar wie ben jij dat je dat ook wel eens weten wilt?



Die smiley doet vermoeden dat zijn vraag jou op één of andere manier stoort. Toch zal iedere lezer van dit topic (inclusief ondergetekende) zich heel even hetzelfde afgevraagd hebben: "Hoe kan hij nou weten dat de constructie is afgekeurd???". Nu was hij toevallig de eerste die je die vraag stelde, anders was 'ie wel van een ander gekomen, geloof me!

Niet dat er bij voorbaat wordt getwijfeld aan jouw uitleg maar een bronvermelding of een kleine toelichting was wellicht op z'n plek geweest. Er zijn hier vaker dingen geroepen over ingestorte constructies en vallende collega's die (laat ik het voorzichtig omschrijven) ietwat minder onderbouwd waren. Dat jouw informatie uit de eerste hand komt kon niemand ruiken natuurlijk...


EDIT: LJmalcolm was iets in dezelfde strekking aan het typen, hij was me net effe een minuutje voor.

----------


## Funmaker

vage beelden op:
Videozone
klikken op balkje "nieuws" en dan op sub link "cultuur en media"

----------


## martin rs

> Die met de geel / paarse trucks



Dat zegt me nog niks.... nl bedrijf?

----------


## Mattheusvz

> Die met de geel / paarse trucks



Nuon????????  :EEK!:

----------


## rinus bakker

Je haalt 'Nu' weg, en voor al die vraagtekens vul je 'don' in,
dan be je al aardig op de goede plek.
We weten ook dat met dit dak er al eerder een 'akkefietje' geweest is,
ik meen in Los Angeles een maand of 5 geleden.

Wat er hier precies mis gegaan is weet ik niet,
maar ik weet wel dat groot groter grootst 
samenhangt met een gelijke toename van de risico's.
Net als het bouwen van steeds grotere bruggen, stuwdammen, spoorwegen, vliegtuigen, _'default swaps'_ en '_derivatives_'.
En dat het durven "nee" te zeggen tegen deze al te grote gok 
op zich een moedige stap was van Stageco.
Maar wel een verstandige stap kunnen we achteraf zeggen.

----------


## jadjong

Al dat gedoe om Nuon busjes :Big Grin: 
ESG - ES Group Australia

Hier een linkje naar de bouwer inclusief wat foto's van hoe het wel zou moeten.

----------


## Nit-Wit

Kleine correctie:
die paars met gele busjes zijn van het bedrijf EST (inderdaad wel gelieerd aan ESS (de buhne bouwer)

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

*Politie onderzoekt podiumongeluk concert Madonna*



                                                       (Novum/AP) - Het ongeluk bij de opbouw van een podium voor een concert van Madonna wordt nu ook door de politie onderzocht. Het ongeluk donderdag in Marseille eiste twee levens. Een Fransman vond direct de dood, een Brit bezweek later aan zijn verwondingen. De politie onderzoekt of sprake is van doodslag.
                                                  Bij het ongeluk vielen ook acht gewonden, van wie er een in kritieke toestand in een ziekenhuis ligt. In tegenstelling tot eerdere berichten gaat het uitsluitend om Fransen, zegt een woordvoerder van het openbaar ministerie. Eerder kwam naar buiten dat een Amerikaan ernstig gewond raakte.
                                                          De oorzaak van het ongeluk is nog onduidelijk. Zondag of maandag beginnen de verhoren van getuigen. Mogelijk was een kapotte lier de boosdoener.
                                                          Het podium was in opbouw voor een concert dat Madonna zondag zou geven in het Stade Velodrome, het stadion van voetbalclub Olympique Marseille. Na het ongeluk gelastte de Queen of Pop haar show af.
                                                          Het bedrijf dat bezig was met de bouw van het podium, E.S. Group, was in november ook betrokken bij een ongeluk tijdens de opbouw van het podium voor een show van Madonna. Net als nu kwamen in november in het Dodgers Stadium in Los Angeles de planken naar beneden. Destijds ging het optreden van de popdiva gewoon door.
                                                          In een verklaring zegt het bedrijf dat er geen relatie is tussen beide ongelukken, meldt de entertainmentwebsite TMZ. Ook laat het bedrijf weten dat twee van de vier directeuren naar Marseille zijn gestuurd om het ongeluk te onderzoeken. Zij zouden ook de gewonden bezoeken.
                                                          Ondertussen heeft Madonna een reactie gegeven. Donderdagavond brak de Queen of Pop in tijdens haar show in het Italiaanse Udine. Tijdens het concert, dat voorafging aan de geannuleerde show in Marseille, stond Madonna bij het ongeval stil. "Vandaag hebben twee mannen het leven verloren terwijl ze aan mijn podium bouwden. Een van de kranen viel naar beneden en kwam op het podium terecht", begon de 50-jarige zangeres, die vervolgens in tranen uitbarstte. "Het is enorm tragisch en ik vind het verschrikkelijk dat ik op welke manier dan ook betrokken ben bij iemands pijn."
                                                          Madonna riep het publiek op te bidden voor de twee overleden mannen en vroeg haar fans het leven te waarderen. "We zijn zo gezegend en hebben zoveel mazzel dat we leven."

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Toch een bedrijf wat niet zomaar iets aanzooit lijkt me.. Een kapotte lier? 

Ben erg benieuwd naar de verdere verloop van het onderzoek..

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Denk dat het probleem dan meer ligt bij het kraanverhuurbedrijf dan daadwerkelijk bij het bedrijf in kwestie. Aangezien de eerste reactie was dat ergens iets mis is gegaan met een of meerdere hijskranen. Of zie ik dat verkeerd en neemt een bedrijf als ES group hun eigen kranen en alles mee?

----------


## patrickbel

Volgens mij was  Mediaco group het bedrijf dat de hijskranen voorzag.

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Als ik de foto's op hun website zie.. Lijkt toch sterk op een geheel eigen logistiek / hijstechniek groepje.. 
Geen idee dus of ze de kranen inhuren of dat dit toch in eigen beheer gebeurd. 

Allicht, de ene zegt dus dat het dak het zelf heeft begeven, waardoor een stuk metaal tegen een kraan aan kletste en vervolgens opviel, de ander zegt dus nu een kapotte lier (wat dan van een kraan kan zijn, maar ook in het stageconstructie zelf natuurlijk) de boosdoener was.

Een takel wordt door de pers ook gezien als een lier.. en alles wat hijst en heft meestal ook..

----------


## luc2366

op een franse website las ik dat normaal 4 kranen gebruikt worden om het dak omhoog te halen maar, omdat 1 kraan niet goed functioneerde, het ditmaal met 3 werd gedaan...

----------


## rinus bakker

heb je ook een linkje naar die Franse site?

----------


## kokkie

Kranen worden lokaal ingehuurd, kan iedereen met gezond verstand ook zelf verzinnen als je met 3 sets staal op tour bent, ga je dan 12 kranen meenemen of laat je 4 kranen alle afstanden 3 keer rijden?

Verder hoorde ik dat er 1 of 2 motoren van het podium stuk waren en dat het fout is gegaan toen ze dus iets aan het hijsen waren met de kranen wat normaal gesproken met motoren in het podium gebeurt.
Dat is dus wel een mooie voor de schuldvraag ...

----------


## Bihca

MARSEILLE, France — Charles Criscenzo, a 53-year-old French worker, was killed July 16 when the stage being assembled for a July 19 performance by Madonna at the Stade Velodrome collapsed on top of several workers. A second worker, 23-year-old Charles Prow, who was from the U.K., died later from his injuries. 


At least eight others sustained broken bones and other injuries, including an American who was severely injured, according to news reports. 

The cause of the stage collapse remained unclear. Some reports noted that the roof fell after one of four cranes lifting the roof structure became unstable. Others noted that roof truss had become unbalanced before the crane fell over. Still another indicated that a faulty power winch may have started the trouble. 

Authorities quickly barricaded the area for safety and for further investigation.

The roof structure of the stage collapsed at 5:15 p.m, according to CNN, which also reported that the first of the sold-out series of shows at the Velodrome, which had been set to begin July 19, had been cancelled. Instead of performing on that day, Madonna visited with the injured workers. 

U.K.-based ES Group denied a link between the accident and the collapse of the stage last November in Dodger Stadium. ES Group issued the following release: 

“We were incredibly saddened by the tragic accident during the construction of a stage at the Velodrome at Marseille. Our thoughts at this current time go out to the families and loved ones of the two men who died and to those who have been injured.

“Two of our Directors have flown out to Marseille to visit the injured and to get a better understanding of what caused the accident. At present, it would not be appropriate to speculate on potential causes of the accident, but we are working closely with the French authorities to investigate what caused this incident. This is normal practice for such an incident and we will provide a further update as soon as it is possible.

“There is absolutely no technical or other connection between the incident at the Dodgers Stadium in November 2008 and the tragic accident yesterday (July 16 2009) at the Velodrome in Marseille.”


Bron : PLSN

Maar nog geen duidelijkheid...

En kwam dit dus ook nog tegen :

Madonna bezoekt familie slachtoffer ongeluk
maandag om 18:55 in Entertainment

*Madonna heeft de families bezocht van de twee mannen die omkwamen toen haar podium bij de aanbouw instortte.*
Madonna kwam in Marseille aan met haar kinderen en omhelsde de weduwe van een van de mannen. De zangeres droeg een zwarte jurk en jasje (foto). “Laat ons allemaal bidden voor Charles Criscenzo en Charles Prow. We zijn met ons hart bij hun familie en geliefden”, zei Madonna, die ook gewonden in ziekenhuizen bezocht.
Het concert van Madonna is wegens het ongeval afgelast. Charles Prow (23) en Charles Criscenzo (53) kwamen om het leven toen het half opgezette dak van het podium instortte en daarbij een kraan meesleurde. 
*Uit onderzoek is gebleken dat er problemen waren met de kranen. “Normaal worden vier kranen gebruikt om een tijdelijk dak op te tillen, maar in Marseille werden er slechts drie gebruikt. Dat was de aanleiding van de ramp”, aldus een medewerker tegenover HLN.be.*

----------


## rinus bakker

_There is absolutely no technical or other connection between the incident at the Dodgers Stadium in November 2008 and the tragic accident yesterday (July 16 2009) at the Velodrome in Marseille._

Dit is altijd de eerste reactie: alles ontkennen. Dus daarvan kenden ze de oorzaak wel. Maar van de huidige zijn we nog onzeker:
_The cause of the stage collapse remained unclear._ 

_Some reports noted that the roof fell after one of four cranes lifting the roof structure became unstable._ 
Hijsen met meerdere kranen van 1 last, geen onbekend verhaal. Ook niet in de Wet en regelgeving.
_Others noted that roof truss had become unbalanced before the crane fell over._ 

*Uit onderzoek is gebleken dat er problemen waren met de kranen. Normaal worden vier kranen gebruikt om een tijdelijk dak op te tillen, maar in Marseille werden er slechts drie gebruikt. Dat was de aanleiding van de ramp, aldus een medewerker tegenover HLN.be*

Welke onderzoek? Als ik op de foto's kijk staan er drie kranen om het dak heen, maar die staan allemaal nog rechtop.... 
en van een omgevallen kraan zie je niets op de fotos. 
Dus waren het er drie of vier en is er nou eentje omgevallen of is alleen het dak ingestort?
Lekker speculeren op basis van journalistenpraat - dat zijn per definitie 'onkundige babbelaars'

----------


## Little John

We zullen het tzt wel horen. Hopelijk kunnen we er wat van leren

----------


## Gast1401081

> Lekker speculeren op basis van journalistenpraat - dat zijn per definitie 'onkundige babbelaars'



klopt.... Als een bus.

----------

